# UK?



## Ashdon (Aug 4, 2015)

does anything furry-related happen in the UK? i live in scotland and i have never met another furry in my entire life.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 4, 2015)

Plenty, Birmingham's got a pretty large con on each year... just a trip down the M1 and a couple of A roads.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 4, 2015)

Confuzzled - http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/
ScotiaCon - https://www.scotiacon.co.uk/index2.php

And various other small cons and meet ups.


----------



## Lethaen_McUlster (Aug 5, 2015)

as a fellow Scotfur, I found this page kinda useful http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Scotfurs it details about cons and meets in the three major cities ^_^


----------



## Ashdon (Aug 5, 2015)

haii scotfur!! xD and thanks ^_^ i live near aberdeen so i'll have a look at what's happening there ^_^


----------

